# Peacefield Raceway may be For Sale



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've posted a number of pics of my scenic HO track here, all of them still viewable by clicking "My Photos" under my profile. A few months back, I bought my first 1/32 track and I'm in love. Any time I go down to race, I want to run the 1/32's. It's a shame as the scenics on my HO are 95+% finished. That and I grew up with these cars and am emotionally attached. I wouldn't even mind keeping it all just for the occasional run, but as any HO'er knows, ya gotta race if you want clean rails. 

So I'm asking myself if I should sell it and would like to gather the thoughts of fellow racers here. First of all, is there a market for something like this? Especially given its size. The table is 14' x 5' with an additional 3' x 4' section making an L shape. It's in my basement which has a straight run to the outside, but I imagine having to make one if not two cuts to get it out. And then there's the weight of all that lumber and plaster. The track is siliconed or nailed in only a few places and can come up wherever I might make a cut, and the plaster as well as areas where I've used Woodland Scenics scatter material are easily patched.

The track is ~95' long, 2 lane Tyco. There are 2 12' long straight-aways, one framed by banked curves for very high speeds. Then there are a lot of curved areas and the table is large enough for me to give each section a different feel: country road, mountainous, pastural, etc. The layout is interesting; both fast and challenging. My fastest G+ cars have never been able to run it in less than 9 seconds and TJ's typically require more than 20. Then there's the attraction areas: ticket booth, food stands, a large parking lot, a number of grandstands, and 600+ people (with another 150 yet to paint and place). And, of course, the pits, garages, fencing, etc. I'll leave it to the photos to do the talking.

So is there a market for something like this? And how would I fairly price it? Any guesses on it's worth? What's the best way to market it? I'd be interested in any thoughts and insights. Thanks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sleep on it first. For like two months.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Sleep on it first. For like two months.


Just what I was going to say. Maybe four months. Don't make any permanent decisions until you see how you feel when the "new experience" rush has worn off. 
-- D


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I also got caught up in the 1/32 "new rush" years ago after being into Ho for many years before then selling the Ho off.

Needless to say I am no longer into 1/32 and am looking for all those Ho cars I use to have I sold off to buy 1/32 cars with.

With such a beautifully sceniced track that you have in Ho I think I would really reconsider not getting rid of it.

I think you will regret it down the road............

At least I have of all my Ho stuff.....

You will find Ho is a lot more affordable also in the long run.

Just my 2 cents from someone who changed scales then went back to Ho again.

Take care,

Wayne


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If dirty rails are the only problem, cover it with something to minimize the dust factor and keep a couple of the LIFELIKE cars around as track/rail cleaners to use when you get the urge to go small. Remember, two tracks are better than one. :devil: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I like all scales of slot cars. Several of the folks I run with collect, run, and race all scales (although 1:43 has not yet caught on in a big way). I've also seen plenty of people move back and forth across the scales. Nothing wrong with that. Each scale has its own special set of qualities.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Peacefield ! 
Ok here is my two cents worth ! I have to agree with these guys , don't be too hasty . However I do say this. I was pretty heavy into building car models and an HO model railroad for years. I love to build and do scenery. After about the umpteen millionth pontiac GTO variation that I built I took a look at all of the cars I had built, Mopars , Pontiacs , Mustangs , etc and I realized while I really enjoyed the build , once I was done with a project they just sat and collected dust. I built the occaisional diorama too but one they were all in a display case they were pretty much done.
After awhile I didn't even go to the Den just so I could avoid all of the car kits I had accumulated. Finally after some time I decided to go to a hobby show and I sold everything, kits, detailing parts, resin bodies, magazines etc. I am NOT knocking the model builders out there , I just got bored with it and after awhile I knew I was never going back so I sold everything at a fair price to a lot of people who were literally lining up 3 & 4 deep to buy the stuff. You know what ? They were glad to get the stuff and somewhere out there those kits either got built or put into a collection by somebody who really cared about them which is GREAT !
The same thing happened with the trains. I was never like the other guys at the club who got all excited by spotting and old diesel in new paint somewhere. Truth be told Operating sessions were my least favorite part of the hobby ! While they were trying to operate the railroad as a real one would , spotting the correct car at the right industry , I was happily flying my engines around the track with the tune of Speed Racer running in my head ! ( Seriously ! They used to get so mad at me because "they would never do that in a real railroad !) You see I had thought that after I got into my teens , and I bought my first real car, that slots had all but vanished. Never saw them anymore except for some of the old ones I had laying around.
Surfing on the net a few years ago I came accross a link for slots and , POW ! The memories were so thick I could cut them with a knife. I have always loved cars , which was why I got into building models. R/C was okay too but I can buy more slots for the same money. Now I had cars I could RACE , build scenery and buildings too .Slots have everything I love. That and my kids and I have a blast with them together.
Whats my point ? If it isn't FUN anymore it becomes more like work , so why do it ? That kind of defeats the purpose of having a hobby , you know? I once had a guy tell me that he took his model building "VERY SERIOUSLY" ! He tells me this after nit picking a fellow model builders latest project . Give me a break ! If you take it that seriously then WHAT DO YOU DO FOR FUN !? LOL !! I asked to see his latest project and guess what? If you guessed He hadn't built anything in awhile you were right . Too busy doing research so he could find fault with others work no doubt
If you are having fun with the 1/32 scale stuff then go for it ! People will buy most if not all of your HO stuff and you will find it very liberating and you will really enjoy what you are doing. Having said that though keep in mind what all of these guys said, at least sleep on it ! Take your time there is no hurry ! In my case I knew deep down the other hobbies were no good for me and had become like work. So I made my choices very quickly but I was already bored to tears withthem anyway! LOL ! After the new ness of the 1/32 stuff wears off will you still be excited by it? Will you miss HO? Part of what you wrote makes me think you have already decided because you were asking about prices and what you thought you could reasonably expect to sell. JUst take your time and think about first though Buddy ! I would hate to see you sell the stuff off and then you end up missing them instead and they are gone !
Anyway, this is my two cents worht I hope it helps ! 
HAVE FUN & Race !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Many good points in the previous reads. Do you like your track? It looks great. Is it good to race on? If you really want to jump both feet into 32 scale, why not build a top over this HO table and put a 32 scale track on it? You can always just take it off if you want to go back to HO later. Walla!!! Instant HO track, and you don't lose all the time and effort you put into it so far. 
Another great idea from the Ideal Factory

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Whats my point ? If it isn't FUN anymore it becomes more like work , so why do it ? That kind of defeats the purpose of having a hobby , you know? I once had a guy tell me that he took his model building "VERY SERIOUSLY" ! He tells me this after nit picking a fellow model builders latest project . Give me a break ! If you take it that seriously then WHAT DO YOU DO FOR FUN !? LOL !!


You are so right on the mark! I see the same overly obsessive, compulsive, beat every ounce of fun out of it attitude applied to many aspects of the hobby. From obsession with scale accuracy modeling and brand purity to burdening basement racers under needless so called national rules to having to have every variation of every car ever made, down to the decal placement level, to yelling at corner marshals at races, and so on. 

There is a difference between passion and obsession. Recognizing the difference is important. Sometimes it's a good thing to take some time off to regain the proper perspective. I've experienced many highs and lows in the decades I've been involved in the hobby. What's kept me interested over the long term is keeping it at a casual level (work and family still come first) and multifaceted (try to touch as many aspects of the hobby as I can - even if I suck at some of them).

That being said, I don't see Peacefield's interest in 1:32 being anything vaguely resembling a negative thing. For someone with the attention to detail and passion (and talent) for the kind of track modeling that he's shown, the larger scale is going to open up a whole new world of possibilities and challenges. If I had the space to do it like I'd want to, I'd add a larger scale layout to my basement in an instant. I'd never leave HO though. It's never failed to keep my interest and attention. Whether it's modeling, collecting, or racing at any level, I've always loved HO and it will always be part of my life at some level whether I spend 4 hours a day on it or 4 hours a month on it.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Peacefield
My friend my friend your track is truly unbelievable! 
Get rid of it - You cant be Serious? My track is like family to me it is a piece of me - a reflection of myself as Im sure yours is of you.
I built my track Redwog Rceway about 8 years ago - hand routed four lane. My landscaping is nowhere as complete as yours (although it is about 70%) and I doubt if it ever will be as complete or as nice as yours. 
I sometimes go as long as 6 to 8 weeks without turning a lap and yes I do have to do so some major cleaning just to run a lap But it is like an old friend it is always there and has never failed to entertain me and many others!
My room is a wreck and all my friends know to either Love it or Leave it?!?!?!
(I cant remember anyone leaving because of my mess)
MY TRACK ROOM is my Sanctuary - I have spent whole days up there lost in thoughts - my own fantasy world. Although I dont run as often as I have in the past I still buy cars Regularly. 
One of my favorite things is showing it to people. I love taking customers of mine to my track - especially the ones who know Nothing about our hobby the WOW factor is unreal! My wife even gets a kick out of showing it to people and getting a good laugh telling them how I refuse to grow up! 
Brother Believe me it is a phase you are going through I can assure you more people seriously go from 1/32 to HO than vice-versa. 
Sell it? Although it is Beautiful who is going to buy it? 
I guess I just dont understand, maybe if I EVER complete my landscaping I just might feel different but then again no no no noway forget it#$%&^$#* - - Good luck with your dilemma Sorry I just Don’t understand.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Peacefield said:


> I grew up with these cars and am emotionally attached. I wouldn't even mind keeping it all just for the occasional run


Right. And when that itch comes and Peacefield Raceway is not there any more, that's when you'll start torturing yourself with regret. 

There's nothing that says you can't enjoy having both scales.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

My question: Is it the love of building or the love of admiring/having that is more fun?

If you're the type that just lays down a track so you have something to build around, and just loves setting up a town/raceway/landscape then you may get the bug again and just start over. Some guys just build then start over, over and over again.

But if you love the tiny tweaks and redo's in your layout, you may miss Peacefield A LOT. 

Ask yourself what you love doing more, and there's your answer to this quandry.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTx Good point ! I think that would probably be what I would do if I eas interested in another scale Put it above the H/O layout


AFX too Yeah Bro you know exactly what I mean ! I had forgotten that some will spend endless hours arguing over the scale prototypical thickness of a boxcar door mechanism (YAWN !) or the "philosophy of railroad operation" ! No thanks ! I want to have FUN Remember the word HOBBY? AFX said and I couldn't agree more Your interest in 1/32 scale can't be a bad thing , you yourself said you were having fun right? I would just hate to see you make a hasty choice all though I am sure that you are thinking in terms of the bigger scale being more money and you could sell the HO and use the money for the 32 scale . Just REALLY think about it. 
Redwog I agree with you too sometimes it is just fun to go to the layout room " sanctuary " as you put it. I might spend an evening down there and start several things and finish none but I worked on the slots you know? I looked at your pictures of the raceway and it is awesome . Could be you are looking for something more to do because it looks pretty close to being done? 
Rudi said it well too if you dismantle it and sell it off and the itch returns what then?

just drawa says it well too , What part of the hobby do you enjoy the most? 
I haven't done anything with any of the other scales I probably never will I just love HO too much so I have found my niche as it is so once again I say THINK about it ! 32 scale will not dis appear over night you have lots of time Buddy Good Luck !


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your responses and thoughts. I guess I'm ultimately working my way to the conclusion that all of you already had immediately. I do love my HO, my track is a real nice one, and as much as I'm really enjoying my 1/32's right now, I still giggle like a 6 year old over my HO's. It's a keeper. Thanks.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Peasefield !
Hey I / We hope it all helped you either decide or at least make you slow down and think about it. I mean I think it was Just drawa who said if the itch returned what would you do then ? Sure you could sell off the 32 scale and start searching for all the H O stuff you had parted with but wow what a task ! I don't have a particularly great collection of cars as far as rarety goes but they are mine and they are not for sale ! Truth be told most of my collection I purchased from all you guys out there and most of them are pretty nice ! Oh sure a few junkers but I knew what they were when I was buying them and only a few of the junkers remain as such . The rest will be restored as I get to them.
Yes you have an awesome track and it is realistic too ! It would be a shame to pull it apart. Think about it , you are nearly finished with it !!!!!!!!!!! Most of us want to be where you ARE ! Have fun with the 32 scale but glad to hear you are keeping the HO ! Keep the shiny side up buddy


----------



## Manshow (Apr 22, 2008)

Peace, I had the same experience as you with 1/32. Fell in love. I jumped ship from HO, sold everything, and no regrets at all. eBay took care of liquidation, and I bought more 1/32 stuff with the proceeds.

Easier for me to do since I did not have a permanant track, but not really easy, since I had amassed a kick butt AFX collection.

I think what did it for me is my 40-something age! I can't work on those little HO cars anymore without a Hubble telescope, and they are so fast and sticky now that I can barely see them rocket around the track. And they don't drift anymore, they just decide to launch in to low earth orbit when they seemingly want to.

I love 1/32 mainly because I can DRIVE the things. The modern AFX stuff just seemed to have a mind of its own, not like I remember them as a kid.

So I'm not knocking HO, and maybe I'll get back in some day, but for now, I have room in my life for one scale only, and it's gonna be 1/32.

BTW, with regards to how much you can get for your stuff, here is a link to my COMPLETED (no I'm not trying to sell it here admins!) eBay auction. Obviously I priced the buy it now way too low, as it sold 40 minutes after I listed it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260253498041&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:IT&ih=016

Most all of that went to more 1/32 cars, track, etc. with a little left over to help pay the fees to dock my 1:1 boat!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Manshow said:


> . . . BTW, with regards to how much you can get for your stuff, here is a link to my COMPLETED (no I'm not trying to sell it here admins!) eBay auction. Obviously I priced the buy it now way too low, as it sold 40 minutes after I listed it! . . .


 WOW SO MUCH COOLNESS


----------

